# Wax/Paintwork



## mr.jooj (Dec 16, 2008)

Just gave my car a clean, polish and a wax over the weekend.

How do you tell when the wax needs to be put on again?

Also, it was freeezing this morning so I decided to clear the windows using a spray de-icer I had in the car, does this have any effect on the wax, or more importantly the paint work?

Thanks


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mr.jooj said:


> Just gave my car a clean, polish and a wax over the weekend.
> 
> How do you tell when the wax needs to be put on again?
> 
> ...


I dont know, but it can ceratinly delaminate your windscreen!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

When you go and wash the car next, you should see the water literally run off. Also, you'll see nice little beads of water when it rains. When this stops, it's time to wax yer car again :wink:

PS. I'm pretty sure it says on the can to avoid using de-icer on paintwork.....it contains chemicals that'll strip any layers of wax off, so try to avoid getting any on the paint


----------

